# Thinking of moving to campoamor in Murcia area



## Debbib (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,
I would really appreciate any help from forum members.
I can afford to buy a 2 bedroom apartment in a community. I am well below uk retirement age and will be living alone.
My income from NHS pension will be approx £1000 per month.
I am having difficulty working out if this would be enough to cover my cost of living. Also will I have to pay any annual tax on my property.
I won't have a car and know I will need to get private medical insurance?
Thanks in anticipation of your replies.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rent at first, you don't want to be stuck with property if you do not like your new location.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Debbib said:


> Hi,
> I would really appreciate any help from forum members.
> I can afford to buy a 2 bedroom apartment in a community. I am well below uk retirement age and will be living alone.
> My income from NHS pension will be approx £1000 per month.
> ...


If you buy an apartment in a community, you will have to pay the annual IBI tax (equivalent to Council Tax in the UK) - many areas also charge a separate rubbish collection (basura) tax. In addition, there will be community fees to pay covering such things as maintenance of the development including swimming pool if applicable, lifts, cleaning of common areas, gardening, etc. These vary widely according to what kind of facilities the community has.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Debbib said:


> Hi,
> I would really appreciate any help from forum members.
> I can afford to buy a 2 bedroom apartment in a community. I am well below uk retirement age and will be living alone.
> My income from NHS pension will be approx £1000 per month.
> ...


Hi Debbi

I would say, rent don't buy, until you've got to know your way around (at least!). But more especially - DON'T go to Campoamor if you haven't got a car!!!! You'll struggle just to get to a supermaket! Public transport is diabolical! Having said that, you obviously must have a reason for choosing Campoamor?

£1000 per month MAY be enough to cover cost of living but it will be tight depending on your lifestyle. Have you got a property you can rent out in the UK? It will more than likely bring in more than you need to spend on a good rental on Costa Blanca, you won't have to pay UK council tax etc and all you have to pay in Spain above basic rental is electric and water, plus essentials like the internet - lol!

PS - I live just 3/4 miles from Campoamor

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Debbib (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for your helpful replies. I have been coming to the area for several years but think your advice to rent first is a good idea.


----------

